# 2018 R35 GTR TE Paint Depth



## immy_ak (Apr 18, 2021)

Does anyone know what the paint depth should be on a vibrant red GTR? 

Currently having my car detailed by an approved Gtechniq Detailer and he tells me the bonnet, front wings and rear two panels of the car have been spray painted however, the front and rear bumper have not been painted which i find extremely odd. Bought the car 2 weeks ago for £75K and there were no signs that the car has been spray painted and to be honest I still can't tell as there are no inconsistencies in shade or over spray.

When I asked him how he knows, he says he just knows and that he can tell. The detailer thinks it may be due to stone chips and doesn't think it's been in an accident. I've used this detailer for over 10 years and is very reputable in my area. 

How good are the paint jobs on the GTR in general? 

The paint depth is being measured tomorrow.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Paint is one of the weak points on the 35. A quick search on the forum will bring tons of posts regarding the paint work.


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

immy_ak said:


> Does anyone know what the paint depth should be on a vibrant red GTR?


What it *should be* and what it *actually is* are two very different things !




immy_ak said:


> How good are the paint jobs on the GTR in general?


Utter shite.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

snuffy said:


> What it *should be* and what it *actually is* are two very different things !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## immy_ak (Apr 18, 2021)

Yup, its been spray painted due to stone chips  

Looks like the GTR is notorious for stone chips in the areas where my car has been painted. Looks like its normal. 

Bonkers!!!

Self Healing PPF costs an arm and a leg, anyone want to set a go fund me page for me hahaha joking.


----------



## PJB (Feb 2, 2018)

immy_ak said:


> Yup, its been spray painted due to stone chips
> 
> Looks like the GTR is notorious for stone chips in the areas where my car has been painted. Looks like its normal.
> 
> ...


PPF is still better than a respray and cheaper than a paintjob that was done properly. Also removes all the hassles of matching up the paint, especially with a red car. You'll end up doing the whole car.
PPF on the most vulnerable areas shouldn't cost you too much.


----------



## besty (Apr 10, 2009)

PJB said:


> PPF is still better than a respray and cheaper than a paintjob that was done properly. Also removes all the hassles of matching up the paint, especially with a red car. You'll end up doing the whole car.
> PPF on the most vulnerable areas shouldn't cost you too much.


PPF on the front was c. £1,800 on my 17 car. Given the number of stone chips the GTR seems to pick up this is good value. My white car had quite a few chips on the bonnet when I bought it so it was too late for PPF.


----------



## Lordderak (Oct 9, 2016)

I bought a brand new civic type r a year or two ago off a main dealer and immediately took it for a ceramic coating and to my amazement the guy said the bonnet and front bumper had been recently resprayed, it is common enough even on new cars he said that may pick up chips being transported or damaged getting the once over by the dealer. Shit as they say happens


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Loads of new stuff has had paint, there’s not many sports cars that don’t over there life span.

For me, as long as it’s a decent job I’m not bothered.


----------



## PJB (Feb 2, 2018)

My GTR had a damaged splitter when I got it brand new, took Nissan the best part of a year to replace it. Very drawn out process. 
All car manufactures seem to accept that the car's will get some damage during transport, if you see a transporter being unloaded you'll see why. If they were to take a little more time and care the overall costs to the manufacturer would be a lot less.
But in a world of lease/PCP cars I think now the average buyer is not bothered anymore and the manufactures/dealers know it.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I saw a brand new Gtr in lookers Leeds in Katsura with damage on the lower front spoiler, unfortunately it happens as they sit so low.


----------

